# Rawhide Calcium Phosporus Ratio



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

I give our dogs rawhides frequently. I know a lot of people don't think that is a good idea. I am not trying to start a discussion here on the dangers of rawhide. I researched and talked with my vet, and am comfortable with giving them rawhide, except for a single question.

I have not been able to answer this one specific question. I know that meat has a high level of phosphorus and very little calcium. I assume rawhide does as well, but I have not been able to determine the levels of each in the rawhide. I found the levels for Dingo bones, but those are not purely rawhide. I am concerned about throwing off the calcium phosphorus ratio my dogs are getting by eating the rawhide and wondering if I should add calcium to their diet. Does anyone know the calcium phosphorus ratio of rawhide or know where to find this information?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

How much rawhide are you giving them?!? It shouldn't be enough to be a significant part of their diet. If it's less than 10% of their daily intake, don't worry.


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 50 pound hound mix and a 75 pound German Shepherd. Both are young and active. They each eat about 3 to 4 cups of food a day. On some days, they each get a 6 inch rawhide. On other days they each get a rawhide chip or two which are flat pieces about 2 inches wide and 5 inches long. The bones seem to be pretty heavy, so by weight, they might be more than 10% of the food intake.


----------

